# New to Bangkok



## stealthe (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi I am planning to move from the Us to Bangkok in the next few months to be closer to the wife. I've read a lot of posting but wasn't able to find too many that were specific to Bangkok. Can someone please share your experiences regarding the following:
1. Employment opportunities and expected work load (mostly 8-5 or long crazy hours expected)
2. Activities where other ex-pats are engaging in (sorry not bar hopping type)
3. Duration of stay.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

stealthe said:


> Hi I am planning to move from the Us to Bangkok in the next few months to be closer to the wife. I've read a lot of posting but wasn't able to find too many that were specific to Bangkok. Can someone please share your experiences regarding the following:
> 1. Employment opportunities and expected work load (mostly 8-5 or long crazy hours expected)
> 2. Activities where other ex-pats are engaging in (sorry not bar hopping type)
> 3. Duration of stay.


welcome to the forum and merry xmas.

1. employment opp's are limited to english-teaching unless you fall into one of a few very limited and specialised fields. you will get an idea by scanning the jobs sites like jobsdb.co.th 

most jobs are not open to foreigners and (painfully) this may or may not be made clear in the ads. employers generally do not reply to emails if you ask questions about the jobs.

Expected hours and work load will depend on the nature of work and nature of employer - can't answer that. but be aware that salaries are generally much lower that what you are probably accustomed to (again, unless you are in the 1% on a full expat package). refer to the salary guide linked here: adecco.co.th/jobs/

2. the starting point here are the foreign chambers of commerce based in BKK and the various expat clubs. google is your friend here (ie. just search using relevant key words)

3. not sure what you mean by your point 3


----------



## stealthe (Dec 23, 2011)

Thxs Bruce and Merry Xmas to you too. Some of the info you provided is helpful. Regarding #3, that was just for me to gauge how long you have been there. I am sure certain things I will learn as I get there..


----------



## MichaelRay (Jan 7, 2012)

hi Stealth,

1] english teacher, professor in universities or a tutor in institutes. my friend teach IELTS to college students and earn pretty handsome. 

2] well, activities ... all depends on your interest. you can always find friends on expat forums that share the same interest. if you like cycling, do let me know. 

3] i had been here all my life. im mixed race born in thailand. 

guide... i would say make some local friend here... they can really help you in saving lots of money coz foreigners are led to live in expensive accommodations, surrounded by high cost of living area... where else other places in bangkok too is fairly good to live...


----------

